# River Cottage Meat Book



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't found anything posted about it, if it's been mentioned before my apologies but you really can't be too redundant with this book
I LOVE THIS BOOK

it's really one of my favorites, came out not long ago
it's by hugh fearnley whittingstall
and it's called the river cottage meat book

I really think everybody should have a copy of this book because it really lets you know, just about everything you need to about meat!
I was so excited when I saw this on the shelf because it goes into some history, ethical questions (poses why people should appreciate meat), identifies the healthy qualities of meat and why...
how to hang, pack...
covers things like tongues and brains and just totally awesome book
it's 40 bucks, hard bound with lots of photos and
the best part...recipes.
with sauces in the back...

my favorite recipe so far is piroshki


----------

